

BTC is the price of an Apple share - cheeyoonlee
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg60ztgSzm1g10zm2g25zv

======
objclxt
I feel compelled to point out that comparing share price alone is _terribly,
horribly wrong_.

To illustrate, the phrase "BTC is the price of an Apple share" could, by some
people, be taken to mean "BitCoin is worth more than Apple". In reality, the
BitCoin market cap right now is $6 billion, and Apple's is $472 billion.

Comparing shares (and, by extension, the value of BTC) on price alone is worse
than useless. Unfortunately many people insist on doing it, especially (at
least it seems to me) in the US (which I guess makes sense, since the Dow
Jones is weighted not on market cap, but share price, an equally nonsensical
way of doing things).

~~~
cheeyoonlee
Valid point and agreed but I just wanted to highlight the ridiculous rise in
BTC price and been happily cashing in on trades

